# BSNL BroadBand Connection Problem!



## robbinghood (May 27, 2012)

Recently, my BB connection drops every 10 minutes and then comes back, its very annoying, What could be the problem? Everything was going fine!

Please help guys!


----------



## blademast3r (May 27, 2012)

Are you from bangalore? I had the same issue. Many in bangalore do. I waited for 3 months for them to fix it. They havent been able to isolate the problem (Or havent tried to).


----------



## masterkd (May 27, 2012)

check the splitter and joints are ok..I had the same problem once..refitting the joints and changing the splitter made everything smooth again!!


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Recently, my BB connection drops every 10 minutes and then comes back, its very annoying, What could be the problem? Everything was going fine!
> 
> Please help guys!



Call the service guys.


----------



## robbinghood (May 27, 2012)

blademast3r said:


> Are you from bangalore? I had the same issue. Many in bangalore do. I waited for 3 months for them to fix it. They havent been able to isolate the problem (Or havent tried to).



No, I am not! But Change the *B to M* 



masterkd said:


> check the splitter and joints are ok..I had the same problem once..refitting the joints and changing the splitter made everything smooth again!!




It was working fine for 2 months, I dont touch anything, the wires and splitter are just fine. However, will give it a look!


----------



## Anish (May 27, 2012)

The line may have some fault. File a complaint. It occurred to me once, they came and changed the telephone wire and it is resolved


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2012)

Same thing occurs to me ,here at Kolkata.Our Telephone line is completely O.K. as checked by BSNL officials.
Admittedly,if the Telephone line is changed(mine is very old) and the other lines(LAN RJ-45 connector lines) are also changed,problem may cease.I am going to purchase new Telephone Wire as well as LAN cable along with Line Jack Unit Box(LJU)very soon.
But why this should occur along the length and breadth of the country?BSNL also has some fault/problems regarding their ISP SERVERS.
As of now,I am using a new D-Link ADSL2+(*DSL-2520U*) router/modem along with a new splitter box,since January 2012.*January* & *February* & *March* was a breeze for surfing,downloading,online activities...PROBLEMS exactly similar to @robbinghood cropped up from April 2012 onwards.
I have booked complaints(Fault in BSNL BB connection) for more than 9 times as such.
I am under BSNL 900 ULD Plan.


----------



## robbinghood (May 28, 2012)

Anish said:


> The line may have some fault. File a complaint. It occurred to me once, they came and changed the telephone wire and it is resolved



Actually I have a separate line installed from the Telephone Pole on the road to my House! So if there is a problem, it must come from the other connecting lines!


----------



## robbinghood (May 29, 2012)

Contacted Exchange, they said, its server problem in Bangalore???


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 29, 2012)

Open ur modem's config page and check the SNR values...if they are not appropriate then ur line is noisy..contact the lineman to clear ur line..it might help..


----------



## blademast3r (May 29, 2012)

Why do companies think "server problem" is still something people believe?? That is the most retarded reply ever which used to work maybe 20 years back when "server" was a mystical word which nobody understood yet! UGH.. 

On another note.. bsnl bangalore DOES have issues like i mentioned in my previous post. When I last check a month back( before saying goodbye for good). They were still offering generic answers like "server problem" , "Use Internet explorer", "Do not use linux use windows", "dont use 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 for DNS" etc . You get the idea right?
They have like 10-15 of these troubleshooting checklist steps. If it doesnt help (In most cases it doesnt) , thats where the "investigation" ends.


----------

